
Six Months with CarPlay - Aaronn
https://www.macstories.net/news/six-months-with-carplay/
======
jrnichols
CarPlay seems like something that has so much potential but lags behind
because of hardware in general. resistive touchscreen that are laggy, having
to wait for the rest of the Honda entertainment system to boot, etc.

i almost wish that Apple would partner with Alpine or Kenwood or someone
closely and just make a unit that works. (the current ones seem to be half
Android Auto, half CarPlay.)

------
rustydev
It is a step in the right direction. My Subaru Forrester has 3 displays with
three different user interfaces... all poorly thought out ... having Apple
design guiding this work is badly needed...

